# Fault Code P0355 - Crank Sensor



## 15FB (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a B15 Nissan Sunny with a QG15 motor. The check engine light is on and fault code stored is P0355 (Crank sensor code). I have replaced both the crank sensor and cam sensor but the code cannot be erased. I have tried my ecu in another vehicle and it works perfectly. Wiring has also checked out ok.

Has anyone else come across a similar problem.

Help is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

